

OKCupid to Firefox users: "Don’t use Mozilla software" - ozh
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/04/okcupid-to-firefox-users-dont-use-mozilla-software/

======
jmathai
I wish OKCupid would consider the tremendous amount of work Mozilla has done
and continues to do to further the open web before trying to tarnish their
brand. The latter which will cause significantly more harm than whatever they
hope to accomplish with modal dialog.

------
agapos
Keep it here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7504296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7504296)

------
tincholio
So not only did he create the abomination that is JS, but he also hates gays?
He's a good candidate for trial at the ICC!!!

